

Better JSONP-ifier turns any JSON API into a JSONP API quickly and safely - harsh_singh
http://better-jsonpifier.herokuapp.com/

======
harsh_singh
Better jsonpifier checks callbacks to make sure people don't put arbitrary
javascript in the callback function and then memcache the results to keep up
the speed. It also dont serve any invalid json file. I built this baby with
speed and safety in mind and hope you guys enjoy it as much as I do.

